

Are functional languages the future of programming? - athesyn
http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/55y/are_functional_languages_the_future_of_programming/

======
drcode
Functional programming basically just means that you handle program state
explicitly- All the other parts of FP follow from this fact.

Having explicit state is a good idea and _may_ become the default way to write
programs at some point in the future- You would only deviate from this if you
have a specific reason (such as a performance optimization.)

